# High School Soccer..........



## hb_soccer_dad (Oct 25, 2017)

What is everyone's thoughts on HS Soccer? I for one think its a big joke! Maybe its because my DD goes to a private school that charges $900+ for 3 months. Also the fact that if you don't play for your HS coaches club team, your daughter is on the bottom of the barrel. Its so political in now a days. I'm not saying my daughter is the best player, but I can tell you that when flight 2 & non club players make varsity and your daughter plays for a 1st place flight 1 team and doesn't make it for whatever reason, it doesn't seem right.

Is this just an isolated incident or does this happen elsewhere?


----------



## sandshark (Oct 25, 2017)

High School soccer is a lesson to be learned and a challenge for all the girls playing. I'm sure sometimes it depends on your kids attitude, reputation and ability to play on a team with huge gaps in talent. All youth sports have issues with your above mentioned issues, it is how your DD deals with them is whats important. I guarantee if your DD is such a stand out talent or a higher level of play on the JV team killing everyone on the field they will move her up.


----------



## tugs (Oct 25, 2017)

Some coaches put seniors on varsity no matter their skill level just to make sure they get a chance to "play varsity" before they graduate.  It is what it is...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2017)

hb_soccer_dad said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on HS Soccer? I for one think its a big joke! Maybe its because my DD goes to a private school that charges $900+ for 3 months. Also the fact that if you don't play for your HS coaches club team, your daughter is on the bottom of the barrel. Its so political in now a days. I'm not saying my daughter is the best player, but I can tell you that when flight 2 & non club players make varsity and your daughter plays for a 1st place flight 1 team and doesn't make it for whatever reason, it doesn't seem right.
> 
> Is this just an isolated incident or does this happen elsewhere?


My boy was put on the JV baseball team as a junior and his senior year he led the team with a 476 batting average, he was also awarded the Big Stick trophy. The coach apologized to him from the podium of the banquet.
High School sports are tough and expensive.


----------



## sandshark (Oct 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> My boy was put on the JV baseball team as a junior and his senior year he led the team with a 476 batting average, he was also awarded the Big Stick trophy. The coach apologized to him from the podium of the banquet.
> High School sports are tough and expensive.


 Expensive compared to what!? Not compared to Club Soccer. Our HS experiences have been cheap.


----------



## Surfref (Oct 25, 2017)

Girl’s HS should be really interesting this year with many of the best players not playing HS due to DA.  If you believe what the coaches are saying.  While refereeing this past month, I have talked to several club coaches that also coach HS.  One of the coaches that normally has a top HS team told me he does not expect to do well this year because 9 of his remaining starters will not be playing due to DA.  He said that he will have to rely on players that would normally be JV or bench players.  His other comment was, “l hope there are a few hidden diamonds in that JV group.”  All of the other coaches are from schools that usually dont make it past the first round of playoffs or just miss the playoffs.  They all have no more than 1-2 DA players if any at all.  They are excited about the loss of the DA players at the perennial powerhouse schools. All of them think that they will actually be cable to compete against schools like Cathederal Catholic, Torrey Pines, LCC, and Carlsbad.  As a Referee, I don’t think that much is going to change.  I didn’t see much change on the boys side when DA started and expect to see much change with the girls teams.

$900 for three months of Soccer is a ridiculous amount.


----------



## sandshark (Oct 25, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Girl’s HS should be really interesting this year with many of the best players not playing HS due to DA.  If you believe what the coaches are saying.  While refereeing this past month, I have talked to several club coaches that also coach HS.  One of the coaches that normally has a top HS team told me he does not expect to do well this year because 9 of his remaining starters will not be playing due to DA.  He said that he will have to rely on players that would normally be JV or bench players.  His other comment was, “l hope there are a few hidden diamonds in that JV group.”  All of the other coaches are from schools that usually dont make it past the first round of playoffs or just miss the playoffs.  They all have no more than 1-2 DA players if any at all.  They are excited about the loss of the DA players at the perennial powerhouse schools. All of them think that they will actually be cable to compete against schools like Cathederal Catholic, Torrey Pines, LCC, and Carlsbad.  As a Referee, I don’t think that much is going to change.  I didn’t see much change on the boys side when DA started and expect to see much change with the girls teams.
> 
> $900 for three months of Soccer is a ridiculous amount.


The D1 and lower schools will all even out and the open division might have a drop with some schools? I was told maybe the Developmental girls might be able to play part of the season? 
In most schools it's such a miss match level of players and bad coaching it will all even out again and the stronger schools will continue to be strong.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Expensive compared to what!? Not compared to Club Soccer. Our HS experiences have been cheap.


I am not comparing it to club, I believe we are in for a $500.00 donation plus the fundraising, uniforms and transportation. I was referring to his baseball, $1200.00 a year for public school.


----------



## sandshark (Oct 25, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not comparing it to club, I believe we are in for a $500.00 donation plus the fundraising, uniforms and transportation. I was referring to his baseball, $1200.00 a year for public school.


Ya, still pretty cheap..


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 25, 2017)

hb_soccer_dad said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on HS Soccer? I for one think its a big joke! Maybe its because my DD goes to a private school that charges $900+ for 3 months. Also the fact that if you don't play for your HS coaches club team, your daughter is on the bottom of the barrel. Its so political in now a days. I'm not saying my daughter is the best player, but I can tell you that when flight 2 & non club players make varsity and your daughter plays for a 1st place flight 1 team and doesn't make it for whatever reason, it doesn't seem right.
> 
> Is this just an isolated incident or does this happen elsewhere?


If a player is playing on a 1st place Flight 1 team, what makes you think this player is better than any Flight 2 player? Players are playing on a different level teams for a different reasons. I know plenty of Flight 2 players that can easily play at higher level and plenty of Flight 1 players that don't belong there.


----------



## Fact (Oct 25, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Girl’s HS should be really interesting this year with many of the best players not playing HS due to DA.  If you believe what the coaches are saying.  While refereeing this past month, I have talked to several club coaches that also coach HS.  One of the coaches that normally has a top HS team told me he does not expect to do well this year because 9 of his remaining starters will not be playing due to DA.  He said that he will have to rely on players that would normally be JV or bench players.  His other comment was, “l hope there are a few hidden diamonds in that JV group.”  All of the other coaches are from schools that usually dont make it past the first round of playoffs or just miss the playoffs.  They all have no more than 1-2 DA players if any at all.  They are excited about the loss of the DA players at the perennial powerhouse schools. All of them think that they will actually be cable to compete against schools like Cathederal Catholic, Torrey Pines, LCC, and Carlsbad.  As a Referee, I don’t think that much is going to change.  I didn’t see much change on the boys side when DA started and expect to see much change with the girls teams.
> 
> $900 for three months of Soccer is a ridiculous amount.


I bet you that HS girls teams from southern and south-eastern San Diego will have an upsurge.  Northern San Diego teams will suffer.  Unlike boys DA teams were many clubs sponsor boys from the South Bay, the girls side is different. I don't see a lot of girls from the south on DA teams.


----------



## fotos4u2 (Oct 25, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Girl’s HS should be really interesting this year with many of the best players not playing HS due to DA.  If you believe what the coaches are saying.  While refereeing this past month, I have talked to several club coaches that also coach HS.  One of the coaches that normally has a top HS team told me he does not expect to do well this year because 9 of his remaining starters will not be playing due to DA.  He said that he will have to rely on players that would normally be JV or bench players.  His other comment was, “l hope there are a few hidden diamonds in that JV group.”  All of the other coaches are from schools that usually dont make it past the first round of playoffs or just miss the playoffs.  They all have no more than 1-2 DA players if any at all.  They are excited about the loss of the DA players at the perennial powerhouse schools. All of them think that they will actually be cable to compete against schools like Cathederal Catholic, Torrey Pines, LCC, and Carlsbad.  As a Referee, I don’t think that much is going to change.  I didn’t see much change on the boys side when DA started and expect to see much change with the girls teams.


It should be interesting to see if the speculation that high school soccer will be very effected by the DA.  I know that for my own kids team (last year they were a fairly good D1 team that made it to the CIF semifinals and "state" playoffs) it's not going to be that big of a deal.  We "lost" three Varsity players to DA.  However only two of those were starters last year.  The third girl rarely played.  Our biggest loss is the 9 seniors and 1 junior who graduated early (5 of which were starters), but we would have had the same issue without DA.  We'll see how having a younger team (only 3 seniors this year) will impact our team at all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2017)

sandshark said:


> Ya, still pretty cheap..


Yeah, but I am starting to get a little sore.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Oct 25, 2017)

Fact said:


> I bet you that HS girls teams from southern and south-eastern San Diego will have an upsurge.  Northern San Diego teams will suffer.  Unlike boys DA teams were many clubs sponsor boys from the South Bay, the girls side is different. I don't see a lot of girls from the south on DA teams.


Good point.


----------



## SocalPapa (Oct 25, 2017)

Two of the better players on my DD's old team go to a magnet school that doesn't have a soccer team.  Apparently CIF rules make it pretty much impossible for them to play for other schools.  It's a shame that those two talented club players, who would both love to play high school soccer, can't figure out a way to do so (especially with DA players departing now).


----------



## Surfref (Oct 26, 2017)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not comparing it to club, I believe we are in for a $500.00 donation plus the fundraising, uniforms and transportation. I was referring to his baseball, $1200.00 a year for public school.


Public schools are not allowed to charge players or families to participate in sports.  They can do fundraising or ask for a donation, but if a family does not want to pay they do not have too.  If a player is cut or not allowed to play due to not paying or fundraising, the coach and school can get in trouble or the coach fired.  There was a HS lacrosse coach 3-4 years ago that cut two players because the families refused to pay a donation.  The families took the matter to the school that did nothing than took it to the school board with a threat of legal action.  The school board had the coach fired and the players reinstated onto the team.


----------



## Striker17 (Oct 26, 2017)

Surfref said:


> Public schools are not allowed to charge players or families to participate in sports.  They can do fundraising or ask for a donation, but if a family does not want to pay they do not have too.  If a player is cut or not allowed to play due to not paying or fundraising, the coach and school can get in trouble or the coach fired.  There was a HS lacrosse coach 3-4 years ago that cut two players because the families refused to pay a donation.  The families took the matter to the school that did nothing than took it to the school board with a threat of legal action.  The school board had the coach fired and the players reinstated onto the team.


Still common practice. Very common but families have to act. Most don’t that I know of for various reasons


----------



## Surfref (Oct 26, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Still common practice. Very common but families have to act. Most don’t that I know of for various reasons


My DD sophomore year she had one girl refuse the donation and fundraising for the team.  Coach told the father she would need to fundraise.  Father said no and if there were repercussions he would take it to the school board.  This was done in the open where the players and parents could hear.  It made me curious so I looked into it and the father was correct.


----------



## mirage (Oct 26, 2017)

You're right of course, but why be that guy....

The fact of the matter is by not paying or fundraising, your passing on the responsibility to another players/family.  It will cost the program the same with or without everyone participating.  The kids suffer in the end because of the short fall.


----------



## Fact (Oct 26, 2017)

mirage said:


> You're right of course, but why be that guy....
> 
> The fact of the matter is by not paying or fundraising, your passing on the responsibility to another players/family.  It will cost the program the same with or without everyone participating.  The kids suffer in the end because of the short fall.


The problem is not everything has families that can afford to contribute and the largest fundraising gimmick is the Snap Fundraiser were you give 10-20 emails addresses of people you think  might contribute and then the player has a minimum they must make.  I get at least 10 of them a season from family.


----------



## JJP (Oct 26, 2017)

Surfref said:


> There was a HS lacrosse coach 3-4 years ago that cut two players because the families refused to pay a donation.  The families took the matter to the school that did nothing than took it to the school board with a threat of legal action.  The school board had the coach fired and the players reinstated onto the team.


What those families did is total BS.  Isn't the lax coach's time and expertise worth something?  Those families are basically asking the lax coach to donate his time, or have other families pay for their kids.  The fact these families would take this to litigation and wreck the coach's career is just beneath contempt.  I guess they would rather pay their lawyers than pay the coach to train their kids, just smh.


----------



## fotos4u2 (Oct 26, 2017)

Fact said:


> The problem is not everything has families that can afford to contribute and the largest fundraising gimmick is the Snap Fundraiser were you give 10-20 emails addresses of people you think  might contribute and then the player has a minimum they must make.  I get at least 10 of them a season from family.


While it may be the largest fundraiser, if it doesn't work for "you" (or someone who can't financially contribute) why don't you suggest another fundraiser to bring in money?  Car washes and rummage sales cost little to run but bring in funds.  Just because donation type fundraisers make the most money doesn't mean that there aren't other options if that isn't working for everyone.


----------



## Fact (Oct 26, 2017)

fotos4u2 said:


> While it may be the largest fundraiser, if it doesn't work for "you" (or someone who can't financially contribute) why don't you suggest another fundraiser to bring in money?  Car washes and rummage sales cost little to run but bring in funds.  Just because donation type fundraisers make the most money doesn't mean that there aren't other options if that isn't working for everyone.


I always opted out of fundraising and just paid more than my kids fair share because my time and my children's time was more valuable.

Public schools are suppose to pay for all needs of a sports team.  They just choose to spend it in the classroom or somewhere else that it is needed and ask athletics to pick up the bill since some people see it as not necessary.  Why don't schools make every student by a box of paper for photocopies or pay for text books?

Our our school the soccer team traditional raised more money than the much larger football team that bearly sold any tickets to games.  Yet the equipment for football is a lot more expensive.

Finally, having fundraiser is get for people with time.  But what about the single parent that works 2 jobs and their child is bused in?  I agree that everyone should contribute their share, but that is not always realistic.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 27, 2017)

Fact said:


> I always opted out of fundraising and just paid more than my kids fair share because my time and my children's time was more valuable.
> 
> Public schools are suppose to pay for all needs of a sports team.  They just choose to spend it in the classroom or somewhere else that it is needed and ask athletics to pick up the bill since some people see it as not necessary.  Why don't schools make every student by a box of paper for photocopies or pay for text books?
> 
> ...


I don't know how some families do it, but I was working since I was 14. What preventing those HS kids from working part time and helping their single parent that works 2 jobs? There is no excuse for a HS athlete not to contribute to his own family.


----------



## Fact (Oct 27, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> I don't know how some families do it, but I was working since I was 14. What preventing those HS kids from working part time and helping their single parent that works 2 jobs? There is no excuse for a HS athlete not to contribute to his own family.


Well aren't you a special you closed minded $#%#.  To help you out I will give you an example.

My son played with a kid whose family was legally here.  Not sure the exact story but dad went to visit family in Central America.  He did not come back.  Mom did not know why but later determined that he might have been a victim of a robbery and killed.  Without ID and long delay in notifying him missing they don't know for sure.  No life insurance since issues with whether he ran off or was dead.

Mom worked 2 jobs to support family.  Son bused to school and when he came home after dark he was responsible for taking care of his younger sisters.  High school soccer was the one escape he had since club was no longer an option for him despite other families trying to help.  Are you saying that he should get a job?  Get a clue.  He eventually went to the JC part time and worked full time to help his mom.

I would love to here were a 14'yeat old can get a job.  The only one I know is being a ref but I would not let my kid do it unchaperoned.


----------



## Surfref (Oct 27, 2017)

JJP said:


> What those families did is total BS.  Isn't the lax coach's time and expertise worth something?  Those families are basically asking the lax coach to donate his time, or have other families pay for their kids.  The fact these families would take this to litigation and wreck the coach's career is just beneath contempt.  I guess they would rather pay their lawyers than pay the coach to train their kids, just smh.


I know the story because a friend and Navy Chief took over the coaches job.  One family was dealing with a father with terminal brain cancer and very limited income.  The other kid was from a family where the dad had recently left the wife and Family and was not supplying any income.  So, both families were extremely short on cash.  The coach receives a salary so he would have been payed the same regardless of if those players gave a donation/fundraised or not.  The players had already been selected for the team and were cut two weeks into practices.  They were put back onto the team after the coach was fired.  This is a public school and players are not required to pay to play sports.  No lawyers involved.  Just the parents and kids talking to the school board.


----------



## Fact (Oct 27, 2017)

Surfref said:


> I know the story because a friend and Navy Chief took over the coaches job.  One family was dealing with a father with terminal brain cancer and very limited income.  The other kid was from a family where the dad had recently left the wife and Family and was not supplying any income.  So, both families were extremely short on cash.  The coach receives a salary so he would have been payed the same regardless of if those players gave a donation/fundraised or not.  The players had already been selected for the team and were cut two weeks into practices.  They were put back onto the team after the coach was fired.  This is a public school and players are not required to pay to play sports.  No lawyers involved.  Just the parents and kids talking to the school board.


Thank you for giving Foto and Eagle a wake up call.  I guess they must be one of those blessed families that never suffered from adversity.


----------



## fotos4u2 (Oct 27, 2017)

Fact said:


> Thank you for giving Foto and Eagle a wake up call.  I guess they must be one of those blessed families that never suffered from adversity.


I am definitely not from a family that has never faced adversity.  I was raised by a single mom who sometimes worked two jobs.  I recall sleeping in the car while my mom worked at a local gas station at night in probably not the nicest neighborhood.  Forget extra curriculars.  We were just trying to put food on the table.  By high school I was basically raising myself.  

I definitely think that a family that can truly not afford to pay shouldn't have to and now that I am adult and in a better financial position than I had growing up I have no issues paying more than my share to help others who are not quite so fortunate.  

BUT, in my own experience volunteering in schools I have found that the majority of people who don't pay are not people that can't afford to, it's because they don't want to.  Why pay for something when you can get it for free?  Those people also feel nothing about complaining about having to do any fundraising because their time is worth more than everyone elses.


----------



## Fact (Oct 27, 2017)

fotos4u2 said:


> I am definitely not from a family that has never faced adversity.  I was raised by a single mom who sometimes worked two jobs.  I recall sleeping in the car while my mom worked at a local gas station at night in probably not the nicest neighborhood.  Forget extra curriculars.  We were just trying to put food on the table.  By high school I was basically raising myself.
> 
> I definitely think that a family that can truly not afford to pay shouldn't have to and now that I am adult and in a better financial position than I had growing up I have no issues paying more than my share to help others who are not quite so fortunate.
> 
> BUT, in my own experience volunteering in schools I have found that the majority of people who don't pay are not people that can't afford to, it's because they don't want to.  Why pay for something when you can get it for free?  Those people also feel nothing about complaining about having to do any fundraising because their time is worth more than everyone elses.


I can agree with you on this.  I loathe  mooches and I know plenty of them.


----------



## PossessionSoccer (Oct 27, 2017)

Fact said:


> I can agree with you on this.  I loathe  mooches and I know plenty of them.


I have first hand experience at our school that the majority of families that choose not to donate do so because they don’t want to.  Everyone is understanding of a family that doesn’t donate due to real need.

Often times, the same non donating family will order $500+ in spirit wear. They are basically asking for all of the other families to pick up their share.


----------



## Multi Sport (Oct 30, 2017)

hb_soccer_dad said:


> What is everyone's thoughts on HS Soccer? I for one think its a big joke! Maybe its because my DD goes to a private school that charges $900+ for 3 months. Also the fact that if you don't play for your HS coaches club team, your daughter is on the bottom of the barrel. Its so political in now a days. I'm not saying my daughter is the best player, but I can tell you that when flight 2 & non club players make varsity and your daughter plays for a 1st place flight 1 team and doesn't make it for whatever reason, it doesn't seem right.
> 
> Is this just an isolated incident or does this happen elsewhere?


Not isolated.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Oct 30, 2017)

Fact said:


> Thank you for giving Foto and Eagle a wake up call.  I guess they must be one of those blessed families that never suffered from adversity.


dont know about these 2 but you get that a lot on here and the old board. some people okay with high cost of playing. when they find out a kid was able to play for free or reduced costs they flip or find faults in the kid. they look at their shoes, their balls, etc to see what they cost - but not thinking they might be bought by others or bought at closeouts. how it is, maybe human nature, but see managing my kid's team. right or wrong, make a decision and move on.


----------

